# very pretty shrimp, go see it



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

This pic is on another forum.. it's a lovely shrimp, one of a couple which appeared from a brood that resulted from breeding four mixed lines of Blue Pearls. It's really pretty.. go peek and see it.

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f129/odd-colored-shrimp-289579-2.html#post2766093


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting mutatuion seems to be reverting back to wild characteristics but maintaining its blue. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I just found this genetic wierdo in my clinic tank, That tank is 5 years mature, and there must be at least 20 generations of shrimps in there. I started off with fire reds, rcs, green shrimps. I also have another mature 75 gallon that has dark chocolate shrimps from the cherry mutations.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow that is very nice pattern  Never seen that before


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

im going ot breed it with some fire reds and see what I get . Fire red tigers? lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh that is really pretty! For a moment I thought I was going to get rick rolled. LOL

I also got a lot of those when I had an older collection of blues! I am not sure exactly which blues I started with but they came from Katalyst.





I would also get these guys from time to time


It was really nice to see the different mutations...I know lots of people get turned off too though.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Be interesting to see if the owner can breed more of them.. I've sure not seen anything quite like it before.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks photoshopped.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I suppose that's always possible, but I sure can't see why anyone would bother, unless perhaps they were planning some sort of future fraudulent shrimp sale.


----------

